# Vst basket problem



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Kindly received an 18g ridgeless basket for Christmas which fits into the portafilter quite happily however, I can't now get the portafilter to engage with the grouphead. Do I need a slightly thinner gasket in there? Any suggestions/real world experience if this?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends what machine you are using. But it's quite common to need a slightly thinner gasket with a VST yes.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

It's a gaggia classic. Not sure what gasket is in there - seen 8.5 and 8mm are available though.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Emmodd said:


> It's a gaggia classic. Not sure what gasket is in there - seen 8.5 and 8mm are available though.


i bought an 'advertised' 8mm gasket from eBay

was 8.5mm just like all the rest

8.5mm is standard on Gaggia parts list

i now use a *Cafelet 8.5mm BLUE* gasket (with a VST 18g basket) which is slightly softer than the black rubber

.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Coffee-Machine-Group-Seal-8-5mm-BLUE-/131681627183?hash=item1ea8d62c2f:g:Fr8AAOSw4HVWEvnU


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Happy donkey do 8mm gaskets, I can't remember which fit the classic but one from another machine at 8mm does. If it's a new gasket it should be soft enough to take the PF with a VST basket. I never had any issue with my old classic, other than I could never lock it in halfway, was a few degrees short.


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Ordered one. See how I get on. Thanks guys.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Emmodd said:


> Ordered one. See how I get on. Thanks guys.


if you have vernier calipers - would be interesred in exact thickness,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't have any calipers but the gasket has arrived and has done the trick.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Emmodd said:


> Don't have any calipers but the gasket has arrived and has done the trick.


good --- would you supply a link or the part number - thanks


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-8-5mm.html


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Emmodd said:


> Kindly received an 18g ridgeless basket for Christmas which fits into the portafilter quite happily however, I can't now get the portafilter to engage with the grouphead. Do I need a slightly thinner gasket in there? Any suggestions/real world experience if this?


Can't you engage the PF at all? Is that the original PF? Reason I am asking is because I I had a Gaggia Classic with an 8.5mm gasket and a La Marzocco Strada 14g ridged. It fitted ok, and there are other people round who use with the VST 18g no problems. Is he edge of the basket touching the lips of the PF?


----------



## Emmodd (Sep 23, 2015)

It wouldn't engage beyond a couple of degrees. Replaced the gasket with the blue cafelat one and all good. The rubber just seems a bit softer which I think was the problem.


----------

